# LibNoDave und Verbindungsabbruch



## Earny (10 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hätte mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zur Erfassung von Verbindungsabbrüchen mit LibNoDave. Als Hardware habe ich S7-300-CPUs und auf dem PC die Visualisierung unter VB2005 und LibNoDave.

Ich habe bisher zwei Methoden getestet:
1. Abfrage von "res" (Adapter) und "fds.rfd" (Portstatus)
und
2. Einsatz eines Lebensbits: SPS setzt ein Bit zyklisch auf 1, Visualisierung setzt das Bit auf 0 zurück, z. B. alle 500 ms. Wenn keine 1 mehr von der SPS kommt, besteht keine Verbindung mehr.

Der zweite Weg erscheint mir einfacher und sicherer, zumindest wurden alle von mir absichtlich herbeigeführten Verbindungsabbrüche sicher erkannt.
Oder spricht doch etwas für Variante 1?

Gruß
Eearny


----------



## Zottel (11 Juli 2009)

Es spricht absolut alles für die zweite Methode. Vor allem, weil die erste gar nichts bringt: res (wenn res=daveReadBytes(..)) zeigt dir halt den Status der letzten Leseoperation, aber erst, wenn diese beendet wird. fds.rfd bringt rein gar nichts. Das ist das Handle der seriellen Schnittstelle oder des Sockets und bleibt seit Öffnen desselben gleich.


----------

